# Blowgun legallity



## gman12

Would it be legal to small game hunt with a blowgun? This question came up in a conversion last night. Thanks


----------



## DangerDan

gman12 said:


> Would it be legal to small game hunt with a blowgun? This question came up in a conversion last night. Thanks


Wow, I'd certainly hope so. I love hunting with my blowgun. :evilsmile

Easy now, the darts arent poison....


----------



## M1Garand

Depends on if you have poison dart frogs to roll the darts on...:lol:

It actually is legal as it and other devices using compressed air come within the meaning of "firearm" as defined by the Legislature. You must comply with firearm regulations.


----------



## HTC

I don't know about small game hunting but I know for a fact that a wire nut traveling out of an 8' piece of 1/2" conduit can make your life long best friend cry out, dance in a circle while holding his thigh and threaten to kill you.


----------



## Steven Arend

HTC said:


> I don't know about small game hunting but I know for a fact that a wire nut traveling out of an 8' piece of 1/2" conduit can make your life long best friend cry out, dance in a circle while holding his thigh and threaten to kill you.



A 45 cal lead ball blown out of a 6' long 1/2 conduit was enough force behind it to travel through 2 sheet of dry wall and into your mom and dads bedroom.:yikes: That was the best 2" grouping that I have ever had with a blow gun.:lol:

Steve


----------



## boehr

*2.1 Taking of animals; prohibited methods, devices, and weapons; exceptions.*
Sec. 2.1. *Unless otherwise specified in this order, a person shall not do any of the following:*(1) Make use of a pit, pitfall, deadfall, scaffold, raised platform, tree, cage, snare, trap, net, baited hook, or similar device, or a drug, poison, anti-coagulant, smoke, gas, explosive, weasel, ferret, fitchew, crossbow, arbalest, spear, or mechanical device, for the purpose of taking an animal or driving an animal out of their hole or home. For the purpose of this order, a mechanical device shall not be construed to mean a firearm, slingshot, or bow and arrow.

Blowguns and other devices using compressed air, come within the meaning of "firearm" as defined by the Legislature and, therefore, are legal hunting devices for small game hunting. A person using a blowgun for hunting must comply with the regulations for hunting with a firearm.

Asked and answered, end of discussion.


----------

